# Manhattan NYE: where to stay?



## maximilian ping (Oct 2, 2011)

I've booked a trip to NYC with Mrs Ping and our 6 year old boy over new year's eve. We are looking on Airbnb for apartments, but although I've been to NYC a few times, it was a long time ago and I can't remember where I stayed and where was good.

Are there any neighbourhoods/areas that aren't too pricy that anyone can recommend. I've got a possible place in Prospect Park in Brooklyn but I'm thinking would be nice to be in the mix in Manhattan rather than in residential zone.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2011)

The decent parts of Manhattan (lower Manhattan) are going to cost you a bomb unless you manage to get some sort of flat swap/flat-sitting deal. Prospect Park is pretty good as is Williamsburg/Greenpoint.


----------



## maximilian ping (Oct 3, 2011)

editor said:


> The decent parts of Manhattan (lower Manhattan) are going to cost you a bomb unless you manage to get some sort of flat swap/flat-sitting deal. Prospect Park is pretty good as is Williamsburg/Greenpoint.


Thanks - what you think on Chelsea?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 3, 2011)

Chelsea is a great area. I recommend it. I'd expect prices to still be fairly high though.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2011)

I didn't like Chelsea much when I stayed there (at the Chelsea Hotel). The area is a bit bland, really - given the choice, I'd go for the Lower East Side/SoHo and parts of Brooklyn.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 3, 2011)

In NYC I always stay here:

http://kitano.com/

Not outrageously expensive and very conveniently located.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2011)

DownwardDog said:


> In NYC I always stay here:
> 
> http://kitano.com/
> 
> Not outrageously expensive and very conveniently located.


I just looked at the site: " prices starting from $577.15" per night. Are you loaded?!


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 3, 2011)

editor said:


> I just looked at the site: " prices starting from $577.15" per night. Are you loaded?!



Last time I booked it through Expedia and paid about AUD$450/night. Well worth it, IMO, considering the location.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2011)

We stayed at the Gershwin Hotel and it was nowhere near as pricey as that.
http://www.gershwinhotel.com/


----------



## maximilian ping (Oct 3, 2011)

Blimey I'm looking at under £100 a night. Better carry on checking out Air


----------



## 1927 (Oct 3, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> Blimey I'm looking at under £100 a night. Better carry on checking out Air


Did you have any luck with the PM is sent. If they have availability that would be under £100 per night, but then again it is NYE. £100 a night would be a tight budget in NYC even during quiet season!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 3, 2011)

If you find anything under £100 a night ffs post here before booking, I wouldnt want to stay anywhere that was that cheap without finding someone to give a personal recommendation!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 3, 2011)

Rooms are about £40 at the *http://theboweryhouse.com/ *according to a friend who recently looked into all this, but the rooms are tiny, but modern*.* Its like a super smart hostel really. Cheaper than the YMCA. Interesting history of the place too...


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 4, 2011)

I've stayed at The Gershwin - central location.  I went for one of the Superior rooms with my own bathroom - was around $160 a night about 5 years ago.

The bathroom overflowed and someone had to come up to sort it out   Other than that - it was pretty nice.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 6, 2011)

You do realize, I hope, that New Year's Eve in NYC is probably the biggest tourist event of the year there, and to expect already high prices on hotels to increase over that weekend to ridiculous amounts, right?

I like the editor's idea about flat-swapping. Find someone who wants to be out of the city and would rather be where you are.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah. I just checked through expedia for those dates and there's nothing for less than $300 per night in any hotel in the area.


----------



## maximilian ping (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks Miss Ciphat. We are hoping to get an Airbnb place, maybe even a swap with one of the owners, because hotels as you say are a bit of a no no


----------



## petee (Oct 13, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Rooms are about £40 at the *http://theboweryhouse.com/ *according to a friend who recently looked into all this, but the rooms are tiny, but modern*.* Its like a super smart hostel really. Cheaper than the YMCA. Interesting history of the place too...


from today:
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/13/us/at-bowery-house-hotel-flophouse-aesthetic-of-old.html?_r=1&hp


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

"flophouse homage"


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2011)

> Their idea, to create a hostel-like hotel for a sexy, vibrant clientele — while also preserving part of the Bowery’s past — reminded Mr. Grill of his own original plans, and a deal was struck. Soon, the upper-floor cubicles were being renovated to accommodate those desiring a frisson of Bowery despair...
> 
> he Bowery-related movie posters in nearly every room — including one for “On the Bowery,” a documentary-style movie from 1957 that focused on the grim culture of chronic inebriates that defined the Bowery for generations.
> 
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 13, 2011)

never mind all that - its £40, in manhattan, cheaper than hostels and roach free
- not that i care mind - never been to ny - hipster salespitch  bullshit comes with territory i imagine


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 13, 2011)

For decent hotels at normal prices I generally use the Crowne Plaza or Hilton at Newark Airport for £50-80/night and get the PATH train into Manhatten.


----------



## petee (Oct 14, 2011)

editor said:


>


yyyyyup


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> For decent hotels at normal prices I generally use the Crowne Plaza or Hilton at Newark Airport for £50-80/night and get the PATH train into Manhatten.


You stay next to an airport?! Crazy!


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 14, 2011)

editor said:


> You stay next to an airport?! Crazy!



It's not noisy and I only go there to sleep. I'd rather have a decent hotel for that money and spend more cash on enjoying manhatten, than fork out hundreds more simply to avoid a train ride at the ends of each day.


----------



## maximilian ping (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got an offer (on Airbnb) of a lovely looking one bedroom penthouse on Prospect Park West (right next to prospect park) for £750 for 6 nights over NYE. from roof terrace you can see Statue of Liberty and Empire State. takes 30mins to get to centre of Manhattan on F and G train. reckon its a good deal Ed?


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> It's not noisy and I only go there to sleep. I'd rather have a decent hotel for that money and spend more cash on enjoying manhatten, than fork out hundreds more simply to avoid a train ride at the ends of each day.


I'm guessing you don't stay out late in places like Red Hook and deepest Broooklyn when you're over there, yes?


----------

